# What to do with leftover yarn... Please give me ideas



## kinderkid (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been making many hats with Loops & Threads Charisma, and Deborah Norville Serenity Chunky. I have a small amount of yarn left after each project. There are many different colors but not enough for a hat of the same color. Today I counted 55 partial skeins. I use size 11 needles for the knitting. What can I knit, or crochet with these small amounts? What can I make to combine them? Are there toys or other small things I can make? I'm knitting for a charity so I give everything away. I would love to hear pattern suggestions from you brainiacs. Thanks so much.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

I have seen a crocheted version of the "Cathedral Windows" quilt pattern. Have you seen that? It's quite pretty, but you might not care for making and assembling squares. . .


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Check out Knit A Square (KAS.org I think). People knit squares of any kind. They can be sent to a centralized area and then to Africa where village volunteers seam them together and make blankets for the children. It is a great organization and it's a great way to use up scraps.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I have used some of my left overs to make stripped hats, scarves, mittens, etc. I have also done stuffed animals, making the legs, arms, head, body etc. different colors. Let your imagination run wild.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kinderkid said:


> I have been making many hats with Loops & Threads Charisma, and Deborah Norville Serenity Chunky. I have a small amount of yarn left after each project. There are many different colors but not enough for a hat of the same color. Today I counted 55 partial skeins. I use size 11 needles for the knitting. What can I knit, or crochet with these small amounts? What can I make to combine them? Are there toys or other small things I can make? I'm knitting for a charity so I give everything away. I would love to hear pattern suggestions from you brainiacs. Thanks so much.


10 stitch blanket. Ravelry has the pattern.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Is there anything here that interests you? This site was just posted by fellow KPer bmeredith101.

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2015/01/needlecrafts-crochet-granny-square-hats-slippers-and-cowls.html


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

use them and make multi striped hats


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Try lining up 6" or so lengths of your various leftovers, parallel to each other, and play around with them, shifting them so you can see how different colors go together. You will see some color combos you had not thought of, and will make some unique hats or scarves. Such different combos make garments not confused with someone else's clothes! This is great fun, especially if you love colors. If not inspired, look at a Kaffee Fassett or Steven West book. Good luck. I applaud your generosity.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I make striped baby hats, contrast edges on baby blankets or sweaters for donation. Also most slippers don't take much yarn, especially if they are two toned.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

kinderkid said:


> I have been making many hats with Loops & Threads Charisma, and Deborah Norville Serenity Chunky. I have a small amount of yarn left after each project. There are many different colors but not enough for a hat of the same color. Today I counted 55 partial skeins. I use size 11 needles for the knitting. What can I knit, or crochet with these small amounts? What can I make to combine them? Are there toys or other small things I can make? I'm knitting for a charity so I give everything away. I would love to hear pattern suggestions from you brainiacs. Thanks so much.


Cram them into a large glass jar, with a lid, so you can admire the colours.
Give them a stir every now and then so the ones on the inside get a turn to shine.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Start a granny square afghan-ONE big square-I usually stop when it covers a queen size bed!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Make Flowers for your hats and headbands.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I use up my scraps knitting cat/dog sleeping pads for the shelter........they don't care about the colours|!!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Make lengthwise scarves, coordinating colors, textures as you go. Tie on a new color whenever you feel like it or run out of a color. It is fun, and people seem to love them. I like it best in garter stitch or seed at. If you are a crocheted, mix up rows of single and double crochet.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/Soft-Pastel-Knit-Hat-from-Red-Heart

I hope this works, it's a nice one


----------



## terresap1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I make preemie coverlets with 2 round grannie squares connected with white. The nurses absolutely LOVE them and the families are so appreciative just to know that someone cared enough to welcome their miracle. It is a nice keepsake for families, especially when the child passes on. Our nurses want the coverlets to be 20" by 25". Other NICUs may want smaller or larger, so be sure to ask them before making a big stack of afghans.


----------



## terresap1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I forgot to mention I save tiny scraps (bigger than my little finger) in a gallon size ziplock bag for Head Start. The children use them for sensory stimulation and for art projects. They love the scraps since it saves them a little money for other needs.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.hipknitized.com/2009/10/baby-headband.html

This one doesn't take much yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The Narrow Step pattern is my go-to pattern for using up leftover yarns - my own or those my knitting buddies keep foisting off on me!
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan

So far, two queen-sized blankets, one very long laprobe, and a couple of swatches (because they're easier to carry to knitting meeting to show than a whole afghan!). I'm about ready to begin another; the tiny yarn balls are taking over the place!

The pattern can be done in ANY weight yarn. In fact, mixing yarn weights doesn't hurt any.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Narrow Step pattern is my go-to pattern for using up leftover yarns - my own or those my knitting buddies keep foisting off on me!
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan
> 
> So far, two queen-sized blankets, one very long laprobe, and a couple of swatches (because they're easier to carry to knitting meeting to show than a whole afghan!). I'm about ready to begin another; the tiny yarn balls are taking over the place!
> ...


You are such a wealth of experience. I learn something new from you every time I go to KP. Thank you for sharing Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

edmondp said:


> You are such a wealth of experience. I learn something new from you every time I go to KP. Thank you for sharing Jessica-Jean.


You're welcome! I only do it, because I'm addicted to yarn-play and want others to join me in my addiction!! :twisted:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

There are many ideas for leftover yarn on Pinterest.

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=knitting%20yarn%20scraps&term_meta%5B%5D=knitting%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=yarn%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=scraps%7Ctyped


----------



## Cravey (Feb 3, 2014)

make the mug jackets...takes very little yarn...and a neat addition for a coffee gift basket...a plain Dollar store mug, with a variety of sample coffee, with a jacket for the mug..I did this at Christmas and it was very well received...


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're welcome! I only do it, because I'm addicted to yarn-play and want others to join me in my addiction!! :twisted:


I am on my way to joining you! Thank you for the link, Jessica-Jean. :thumbup:


----------



## elveysfree (Mar 25, 2013)

I like to do the Russian join and roll as I go then start a hat mitts blanket or squares it's fun to see what colour is next it's easy and quick scarfs are another choice either knit or crochet have fun and enjoy


----------



## longtimespinner (Jun 27, 2014)

Why not combine the odd bits in totally random fashion to create hats to give away to local homeless shelters. If your yarns aren't wool, make sure to add at least 50% wool in the hats. Just a thought.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I knit hats for the homeless and every now and then I put several balls of left-over yarn in a bag by my chair, reach in, grab one and start knitting, and continue this till a hat is completed. You'd be surprised at how nice they look and are just as warm as any other. I also make some interesting doll blankets for our great-granddaughter! Have fun!


----------



## Sheila Payne (Mar 30, 2014)

A friend of mine made a lap robe for her mother in nursing home. No two rows were the same. Similar to Jacobs coat of many colors. Really oretty


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's another crochet idea:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/happy-harlequin-blanket


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I make granny squares -- just made one prayer shawl using them, and there are enough to make another.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

edmondp said:


> Is there anything here that interests you? This site was just posted by fellow KPer bmeredith101.
> 
> http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2015/01/needlecrafts-crochet-granny-square-hats-slippers-and-cowls.html


These are great. I had bookmarked something similar a while ago but had forgotten it.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I do a lot of crochet for charity and I agree with those who said to make striped items to donate along with your other projects. Striped hats for kids are great fun. They love all the colors. Striped scarves are another fun project. You can also use the scraps as trim on a project. Let your imagination run with this!


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

I make Christmas ornaments all year round using up lots of scrap yarns


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

what about multicolored mittens?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-me-warm-mittens


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

I have heard of cutting the smaller amounts into 1 - 2 inch pieces and placing them outside for the birds. Evidently they use it to make their nests and it makes them very pretty.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Right now I am knitting a pet blanket of many colors, that will be going to our local animal shelter shortly.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

kinderkid said:


> I have been making many hats with Loops & Threads Charisma, and Deborah Norville Serenity Chunky. I have a small amount of yarn left after each project. There are many different colors but not enough for a hat of the same color. Today I counted 55 partial skeins. I use size 11 needles for the knitting. What can I knit, or crochet with these small amounts? What can I make to combine them? Are there toys or other small things I can make? I'm knitting for a charity so I give everything away. I would love to hear pattern suggestions from you brainiacs. Thanks so much.


Make magic balls and knit a magic sweater, scarf or cap.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Use the magic knot to tie them all together to make a magic ball and then knit a potato chip scarf from your magic ball. Everyone is different.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you edmondp and bmeredith101 for that great site!


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I never part with leftover yarn. If I don't use it, my friend does. We both crochet for charity and these leftovers make wonderful stripes, edges, etc., on hats. Another thing we have done is to use the leftovers to make granny square baby blankets. Just make the square, change colors as you go along, and keep going until it's at least 18 inches square. Everything we make for charity goes here in the U.S. We never ship out of the country.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Make Flowers for your hats and headbands.


 :thumbup: :: :thumbup:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I usually have various small amounts of yarn left after making my charity hats as well. I purchase a skein of gray, tan, off white then use the small bits to make stripes or do the ribbing and part of the hat in one color saving enough of that color to do the top decreases then switch to another color. You can make a pompom or add an Icord top knot if you have enough yarn. You can also make a flower using the leftover yarn to put on a hat made from a coordinating color.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

This was a previous KP post about making a nice bowl with tiny scraps of yarn:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284400-1.html


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

pammash said:


> Start a granny square afghan-ONE big square-I usually stop when it covers a queen size bed!!


I agree with you Pam...that's what I do and they are very pretty and get rid of leftovers as you go. Make it small or large...right?


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, lots of great ideas hear. I am going to bookmark this page as I have several skeins of yarn, all different colors.

You are all so great, The wealth of knowledge here just amazes me. THANK YOU ALL !!

Bobbie


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

russian join them together wind them up and knit a crazy hat this is how I use all my yarn nothing goes to waste those little yarn balls that weigh an ounce or less are pretty much useless but russian join to another and another then ball wind now you have a unique color scheme and no waste


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

If the amount is too small for using, I cut it up in 1-2" pieces and put out, in spring, for the birds. They come for it for their nests.
Fun to watch !


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> There are many ideas for leftover yarn on Pinterest.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=knitting%20yarn%20scraps&term_meta%5B%5D=knitting%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=yarn%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=scraps%7Ctyped


Thanks for this fun site! I especially liked the little hats. They look fun and won't take too much time away from my knitting. I have used scrap yarn by combining all of them together (maybe as many as 5 strands). I use my size 50 needles to make a one-of-a kind scarf. Using textured yarn adds interest. I try to keep one color the same throughout, but just add more as needed. Knits up in a jiffy!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I just recently discovered Helix knitting. It's a great way to use up those little pieces. Here is a link to a pattern in Ravelry but you can use the technique for any favorite hat or mittens.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helix-striped-cap


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I do this too when I want to try different colors. It's surprising what ideas will come from this.

Have fun with deciding what to do.



taborhills said:


> Try lining up 6" or so lengths of your various leftovers, parallel to each other, and play around with them, shifting them so you can see how different colors go together. You will see some color combos you had not thought of, and will make some unique hats or scarves. Such different combos make garments not confused with someone else's clothes! This is great fun, especially if you love colors. If not inspired, look at a Kaffee Fassett or Steven West book. Good luck. I applaud your generosity.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I use left-over worsted yarn to make hexagons for the beekeepers quilt. It's on Ravelry. The designer used sock yarn but any yarn will work & with the chunky you have, your hexies will be larger so fewer will be needed for a blanket.


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Narrow Step pattern is my go-to pattern for using up leftover yarns - my own or those my knitting buddies keep foisting off on me!
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan
> 
> So far, two queen-sized blankets, one very long laprobe, and a couple of swatches (because they're easier to carry to knitting meeting to show than a whole afghan!). I'm about ready to begin another; the tiny yarn balls are taking over the place!
> ...


OMG! That is just gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting those pictures, so impressive!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

kelloggb said:


> Wow, lots of great ideas hear. I am going to bookmark this page as I have several skeins of yarn, all different colors.
> 
> You are all so great, The wealth of knowledge here just amazes me. THANK YOU ALL !!
> 
> Bobbie


I agree! So many ideas here and I'm bookmarking it, too!
:thumbup:


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

my most beautiful scarves are with like colors with different textures and different stitches and with long fringes on the ends, also made some collars and short shawls like this.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

This is a crochet pattern that makes me wish I did crochet. Is there a pattern for doing this in knitting? Thanks ,JJ, so much!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

fiber flux has a cute pattern today...love bears...would be great for leftovers
http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/01/free-crochet-patternlove-bears.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kinderkid said:


> I have been making many hats with Loops & Threads Charisma, and Deborah Norville Serenity Chunky. I have a small amount of yarn left after each project. There are many different colors but not enough for a hat of the same color. Today I counted 55 partial skeins. I use size 11 needles for the knitting. What can I knit, or crochet with these small amounts? What can I make to combine them? Are there toys or other small things I can make? I'm knitting for a charity so I give everything away. I would love to hear pattern suggestions from you brainiacs. Thanks so much.


You could make up a ball of yarn that had all the skeins tied together....then knit a multi-colored hat, scarf or ???


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Can make stuffed animals with the scraps and donate to a shelter or pediatric hospital.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Russian Rings cowl on Ravelry uses 3 x 1 balls but feel sure you could join to make up a ball, or make a smaller ring! There is also another cowl made up of 7 rings, only 10 rows deep each ring and I have just made one with only 5 rings, as I just want to keep draughts off the back of my neck when sitting outdoors. This version took a scant 50g ball of wool, and the rings could certainly be shorter. No need to keep rings all the same colour so perfect for your small quantities of yarn. The pattern is also on Ravelry. PM me if you have trouble locating it.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i have been doing granny squares with my left overs


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

How about entrelac? There are great videos on YouTube on how to do it.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

You could make head bands, or a quilt with all the different colors, or mittens with stripes, etc. Lots to do with left overs! It's a fun time to check out other small projects,


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

try magic ball knitting


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

I knit long scarves with scraps. Cast on a lot of stitches (enough for at least 60 inches of scarf) on a long circular needle. Knit in garter stitch or stockinette with an occasional purl ridge or eyelet row (but be sure edges are not stockinette or they'll curl), changing yarn when you need to. Here's a picture of one: worsted yarn, size US8 needles, cast on 224, eventual size 5 x 70 inches.

I posted this before I'd read many comments. This is the same idea as arwenian suggested.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

mmccamant said:


> I knit long scarves with scraps. Cast on a lot of stitches (enough for at least 60 inches of scarf) on a long circular needle. Knit in garter stitch or stockinette with an occasional purl ridge or eyelet row (but be sure edges are not stockinette or they'll curl), changing yarn when you need to. Here's a picture of one: worsted yarn, size US8 needles, cast on 224, eventual size 5 x 70 inches.
> 
> I posted this before I'd read many comments. This is the same idea as arwenian suggested.


Thanks for the photo! This is elegant!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

You could make a shawl of many colors. 

kk


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

rjazz said:


> fiber flux has a cute pattern today...love bears...would be great for leftovers
> http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/01/free-crochet-patternlove-bears.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


Those are so cute!! Added to my Ravelry library.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Crochet granny squares-scarves etc-everything that everyone else has suggested. I start with gr sq and just keep adding to it until I have 20 rounds-then I crochet it to another square the same size. And I don't worry about matching colors. It is amazing how pretty they are when finished. Can donate-gift-use for dog bed etc. Have fun. Nancy


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Market bags - see Lion website for knit and crochet patterns.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been tying my leftovers together into a "Magic Ball." Maybe, eventually, I'll have enough for a very funky sweater.

Hazel


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

10 stitch blanket - scraps required!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

rjazz said:


> thank you edmondp and bmeredith101 for that great site!


Your welcome.


----------



## MaryIlliois (Jan 4, 2015)

JillF said:


> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/Soft-Pastel-Knit-Hat-from-Red-Heart
> 
> I hope this works, it's a nice one


Thanks for the great ideas - now I can use up the leftover chunky yarn that I never know what to do with. Such a pretty hat.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> 10 stitch blanket. Ravelry has the pattern.


Oh, why did you have to suggest that? Every time I see that pattern I get the urge to put away all my WIPs away and start this blanket. It would be my new obsession but it looks like a lot of fun. Have you made one?

One would have to use the same weight of yarn all the way through, right? God knows I have every weight and every size needle but unless I doubled some of the finer yarns......I have tons of left over sock yarn, fingering weight.........

Now I'll be thinking of this all day.....


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the jar with yarn, so pretty. I could do that.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

I like the site warmupamerica.com They have suggestions for patterns and/or making rectangles that either you can put together or someone else can put them together. I make quite a few rectangles in a year and then take them to a drop off place. I also take several different colors of the same type yarn(s) and put them together in a rectangle. Good luck and have fun


----------



## MaryIlliois (Jan 4, 2015)

mildredL2 said:


> This was a previous KP post about making a nice bowl with tiny scraps of yarn:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284400-1.html


Wow! I'm going to try making a yarn bowl like this. There are so many good ideas in this topic, and this one is really unique and can use up lots of different scraps that are very small.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

I like the site warmupamerica.com They have suggestions for patterns and/or making rectangles that either you can put together or someone else can put them together. I make quite a few rectangles in a year and then take them to a drop off place. I also take several different colors of the same type yarn(s) and put them together in a rectangle. Good luck and have fun


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

buoybutt said:


> I like the site warmupamerica.com ...


It's .org: http://www.warmupamerica.org/ Click on the 'Resources' tab to find patterns - both knit and crochet.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> 10 stitch blanket. Ravelry has the pattern.


Is there any way to use the "10 stitch blanket" method to make a rectangle? I am mathematically challenged so haven't even tried to figure it out but all those left over sock yarns, fingering weight, would make a lovely scarf. If I doubled or tripled them to equal worsted weight for blanket I would lose all the beauty of the hand painted yarn.

See what you've started by suggesting the 10 stitch blanket? Good thing I have an appointment to get injections in my eyes this afternoon, they always cause me to out every thing else out of my mind for the rest of the day.

OR..... I could do a diagonal scarf, couldn't I.......


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

buoybutt said:


> I like the site warmupamerica.com They have suggestions for patterns and/or making rectangles that either you can put together or someone else can put them together. I make quite a few rectangles in a year and then take them to a drop off place. I also take several different colors of the same type yarn(s) and put them together in a rectangle. Good luck and have fun


The site address is http://www.warmupamerica.org/


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

Lots of great suggestions -- one of the things I'm going to do with mine is to knit some Parlour and Window Cats by Sarah Elizabeth Kellner (they're on Ravelry).


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

If you are not tempted by any of the suggestions why not put them in a see-through plastic bag and donate to a local charity shop.
There are lots of crafters, especially those who make soft toys, who would love your yarn!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> Check out Knit A Square (KAS.org I think). People knit squares of any kind. They can be sent to a centralized area and then to Africa where village volunteers seam them together and make blankets for the children. It is a great organization and it's a great way to use up scraps.


Warm Up America is another organization that uses small knitted or crocheted rectangles. http://warmupamerica.org/


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

edmondp said:


> Is there anything here that interests you? This site was just posted by fellow KPer bmeredith101.
> 
> http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2015/01/needlecrafts-crochet-granny-square-hats-slippers-and-cowls.html


Oooh, those are lovely! Thanks for sharing. I have a childhood memory of a granny-square afghan that my grandmother made and I've always loved those squares. In fact, once I've mastered knitted socks, I'm going to tackle some crocheted granny squares.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Frogger said:


> I use up my scraps knitting cat/dog sleeping pads for the shelter........they don't care about the colours|!!


Great idea. Do the shelters have a certain shape or size that they prefer--or do you just do your own thing?


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

thanks for correcting me


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Oh, why did you have to suggest that? Every time I see that pattern I get the urge to put away all my WIPs away and start this blanket. It would be my new obsession but it looks like a lot of fun. Have you made one?
> 
> One would have to use the same weight of yarn all the way through, right? God knows I have every weight and every size needle but unless I doubled some of the finer yarns......I have tons of left over sock yarn, fingering weight.........
> 
> Now I'll be thinking of this all day.....


Well, since not all 'worsted weight' or 'sport weight' yarns are created equal, no, it's not absolutely necessary to use the same weight yarn all the way through. In fact, _none_ of the four I have in progress (a 20-stitch Ten Stitch Blanket in an assortment of industrial yarns, a Ten Stitch Twist in worsted weight, a Ten Stitch Twist in sport weight, a Ten Stitch Triangle in baby yarn) is made with the exact same thickness of yarn. If they grow slowly, it's just because I have too many WIPs, not for lack of scraps. 
Notes at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ten-stitch-twist-2
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ten-stitch-blanket

When I began them, I was working 'normally', i.e. turning at the end of each row. After working the first 8 inches of a helix scarf (*k20, turn, k8, turn, k6, turn, k4, turn; repeat from * ad infinitum.), I began to knit the short rows backwards. Knitting backwards isn't any faster, but I avoid the interminable 'turns'. It has helped with working on the Ten Stitch projects too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

taborhills said:


> This is a crochet pattern that makes me wish I did crochet. Is there a pattern for doing this in knitting? Thanks ,JJ, so much!


I don't know of such a pattern in knitting, but it shouldn't be hard to clobber one together. Knit each row from the same end, leaving fringe-length tails at each end. Throw in equally spaced slip-stitches that 'march' sideways from the last. The only problem I foresee is that, being stockinette, it might curl up like a scroll. 

I'll say now that it's about the easiest crochet pattern there is. Try a swatch and see!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw this today: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chains-blanket-by-blueskyovertheclouds


----------



## BLsl123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else has done this before, but my husband wanted to hang a tennis ball from the garage ceiling so he'd know when to stop the car before hitting the back cabinets. Since I have lots of small amounts of yarn (from which I usually just crochet flowers), I chose a ball about the size of a tennis ball and crocheted a cover to enclose the yarn ball. When I finished enclosing the ball, I continued by crocheting an I-cord until I ran out. He hung it and it works perfectly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Great idea. Do the shelters have a certain shape or size that they prefer--or do you just do your own thing?


Ask your local shelter.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Jessica Jean advises me, "Throw in equally spaced slip-stitches that 'march' sidewise from the last. "

Eh? I need translation. What makes the "jogs" in this design???

Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

Make a Groovy-ghan. If you have lots of scraps in adifferent shades of one color then make stripes of that color amid the host of other colors. It realy is quite beautiful. I just finished one with worsted yarn with 16 different colors in a stripe and a stripe of 4 white or off white. Some of the scraps were not long enough to finish the row so I added another color just befor the double crochet. I still have to decide what to do with the two ends as I don't like the fringe.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, with 7 pages of replies, I am sure there are lots of ideas here for you. Lots of luck choosing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Is there any way to use the "10 stitch blanket" method to make a rectangle? I am mathematically challenged so haven't even tried to figure it out but all those left over sock yarns, fingering weight, would make a lovely scarf. If I doubled or tripled them to equal worsted weight for blanket I would lose all the beauty of the hand painted yarn.
> 
> See what you've started by suggesting the 10 stitch blanket? Good thing I have an appointment to get injections in my eyes this afternoon, they always cause me to out every thing else out of my mind for the rest of the day.
> 
> OR..... I could do a diagonal scarf, couldn't I.......


Because the original pattern begins with a square, the finished product is square. However, if one were to begin with a long narrow rectangle - almost as long as you want the finished scarf - then it could become a rectangle. Why not?


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry for the repeat. In the time it took me to put in my sugestion Jessica-Jean has already posted a picture of her Groovy-ghan. Just shows you how much fun they are.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

taborhills said:


> Jessica Jean advises me, "Throw in equally spaced slip-stitches that 'march' sidewise from the last. "
> 
> Eh? I need translation. What makes the "jogs" in this design???
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement.


The jogs are a long stitch worked in the row below the current row. In knitting you could work a slip-stitch pattern and move it one stitch to the side on successive rows. How to prevent it from curling would be my main problem with the idea of a knitted version.

Should you decide to try crochet, there's a good photo-tutorial for this design at: http://www.simplycrochetmag.co.uk/2013/01/23/free-afghan-pattern-from-winkie-flash/ I guarantee that it will not curl!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

As far as the problem of curling on the sides, I would make that strip edge in several rows of a seed or moss st, or garter. Wouldn't that work?


----------



## Airam13 (Apr 14, 2014)

I make a blanket, WIP, with single crochet. Already 6 feet long. Every time I have a little left over, I just add to it. No pattern. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

taborhills said:


> As far as the problem of curling on the sides, I would make that strip edge in several rows of a seed or moss st, or garter. Wouldn't that work?


I honestly do not know. Perhaps it doesn't need to be stockinette. Maybe just seed stitch with staggered slip stitches to make the pattern.

There really isn't a viable method to 'convert' between knitted and crocheted patterns. http://wheatcarr.com/blog-a-mentary/convert-crochet-to-knit-no-not-really.php


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Doing a large Granny Square using white along with the scraps can be fun too. I did it with leftovers twice using white but when I tried it with black plus the scraps I did not like it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

striped or color block hats/scarves


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

I net hats for homeless shelters also we knit lap robes for nursing homes .For lap robes I just knit knit stitch makes a beautiful and colorful lap robe and for hats and scarves use as a color in between as as band like


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Make a Dr. Who scarf.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dialfred said:


> Make a Dr. Who scarf.


My collection of related links: 
http://www.androgums.org/scarf.html

http://wittylittleknitter.com/
http://www.doctorwhoscarf.com/
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/drwho/drwhoscarves.htm
http://wheatcarr.com/dr-who/dr-who-the-new-guy-scarf.php
http://wheatcarr.com/yarn-ref/first-dr-who-scarf-planning-process-pt-2.php
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/PATTbigger.php
http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/policeboxscarfinstructions.txt
http://bellsouthpwp2.net/p/a/paulatrumble/whomittens.htm
http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.gif
http://fandomknit.livejournal.com/20991.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tardis-beanie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tardis-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tardis-scarf-3

Collection of links to even more: http://timeandcelery.livejournal.com/3531.html

http://lunchboxofawesome.blogspot.co.nz/2013/09/doctor-who-tardis-ipad-cozy-knitting.html
http://lunchboxofawesome.blogspot.co.nz/2013/08/who-scarf-hat-knitting-pattern.html
http://lunchboxofawesome.blogspot.co.nz/2013/06/the-tardis-beanie-knitting-pattern.html
http://lunchboxofawesome.blogspot.co.nz/2013/06/knitted-star-whale-pattern.html

http://dreamweaverartsncrafts.wordpress.com/2012/07/02/dr-who-scarf-project-31-2/


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

depending on what kind of yarn I have left over I save the bits for a granny square I want to make.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

You can join in on down with the stash


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I make drawstring change purses, beer and soft drink can cozzies, and soda pop bottle cozzies all of which I give away free, but my mother-in-law used to sell them at her Grandmother's Club Christmas Bazaar. If you send me a p.m., I will send you patterns that I created. My office loves the can and bottle cozzies because the keep the containers from dripping on the computers.


----------



## TONI268 (Mar 24, 2013)

pammash said:


> Start a granny square afghan-ONE big square-I usually stop when it covers a queen size bed!!


Excellent idea!!!


----------



## TONI268 (Mar 24, 2013)

Frogger said:


> I use up my scraps knitting cat/dog sleeping pads for the shelter........they don't care about the colours|!!


Excellent idea!!! Do you have a pattern for cat/dog sleeping pads?


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This is a pattern on my list of things to do .It is the ice cream scarf . It could be made with small amounts of different yarns . It will have to wait for me as I donated my small balls to a school that uses them for the craft program for the challenged students .

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L40350.html?noImages=


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TONI268 said:


> Excellent idea!!! Do you have a pattern for cat/dog sleeping pads?


The Snuggles Project has a collection of patterns: http://www.snugglesproject.org/


----------



## foxdox (Nov 19, 2014)

I make blankets for the homeless animals at the shelters. Some of them have to sleep an cold bare floors.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

On ravelry there is a pattern called "Recipe for Fish". I am currently using up all of my scraps making this afghan. You knit fish and sew them together. It's a great way to use up scraps of many colors.
Moonieboy


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

babsbarb said:


> I have used some of my left overs to make stripped hats, scarves, mittens, etc. I have also done stuffed animals, making the legs, arms, head, body etc. different colors. Let your imagination run wild.


I too use it this way.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frogger said:


> I use up my scraps knitting cat/dog sleeping pads for the shelter........they don't care about the colours|!!


 :thumbup: so do I, they're always pleased to receive them


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

moonieboy said:


> On ravelry there is a pattern called "Recipe for Fish". I am currently using up all of my scraps making this afghan. You knit fish and sew them together. It's a great way to use up scraps of many colors.
> Moonieboy


I've been wanting to make a tessellating fish afghan, but that nasty word 'sew' keeps me from beginning. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/festive-fish

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiling-fish

Ah! A new one that has no sewing!!  http://www.chemknits.com/2013/12/tessellated-fish-blanket.html

http://knittingarrows.blogspot.ca/2006/04/fish-return.html


----------



## fromvegreville (Apr 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're welcome! I only do it, because I'm addicted to yarn-play and want others to join me in my addiction!! :twisted:


I have one of these on the needle right now, And yes, I am addicted too, Jessica Jean.


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

If you like to crochet then you can purchase skeins of black WW yarn. Using a size "K" hook take one strand of black and one strand of leftover yarn. Make your desired length of chains and then DC a row, turn, SC a row, turn, DC a row... on and on. Just add in a new color when needed but always with a strand of black. 

Makes a great HEAVY and WARM lap 'ghan or blanket.


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

To "JillF - - re: Soft Pastel Knit Hat (By:Ann Regis
for Red Heart) When you check out the pattern - - What
is meant in "Row-2 (wrong side) by the directions saying -
"letting extra "wraps" drop off needle. I, truly, do not
know by this statement - "letting extra "wraps" drop off
needle. PLEASE help me !!  I "love" this hat - have
a great granddaughter - gonna be "16" this up-coming Aug.
Think she would like this hat - PLUS - - have some "stash"
of "different" colors - to try my luck at using some of
it or this hat. Thank you so much for your help. Sincerely, lkimberly from OHIO


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

pammash said:


> Start a granny square afghan-ONE big square-I usually stop when it covers a queen size bed!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

There are so many wonderful ideas here.

I would use them for the pet blankets for shelter use. The animals, especially cats love to curl up under them,

making granny squares is a great idea. I have so many to use up myself. I'd make them at least 6 inch in size and then join them together. It's not that hard really.

Use them for contrasting on a hat is good too.

Good luck in what ever you decide.


----------



## kinderkid (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you so much. There are many wonderful ideas. You were kind to send them. Kathy


----------



## kinderkid (Jan 8, 2012)

I love this idea. thank you. kathy


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I use many weight of yarn, the diagonal dishrag pattern, and a circular needle to accommodate the number of stitches to make baby blankets as charity donations. I knit with increases until there are about 250 stitches in a row and then begin the decrease rows. Different weights and colors make them festive. Sometimes I use more blues and greens, sometimes more pinks and lavenders. When I am done I crochet a ruffle around the edge using more mix and match pieces. Both my daughters have asked for them to give as baby shower gifts, too. It works when you don't have enough of a dye lot or small ends of skeins. Just a thought.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fingerless mitts don't take much yarn


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

mitered blanket is another idea as you don't have to sew the squares together


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

moogles said:


> mitered blanket is another idea as you don't have to sew the squares together


:thumbup: Beware! Mitred squares are positively addictive! Don't say you weren't warned!! :twisted:


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

My favorite is a "scrap" scarf. Just knit with each bit until it is gone


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lkimberly said:


> To "JillF - - re: Soft Pastel Knit Hat (By:Ann Regis
> for Red Heart) When you check out the pattern - - What
> is meant in "Row-2 (wrong side) by the directions saying -
> "letting extra "wraps" drop off needle. I, truly, do not
> ...


Link: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/soft-pastel-knit-hat

The Pattern says:

Foundation Row: (K3, p1), 11 times, end k1.

Row 1 (Right Side): K1, (k1, *wrapping yarn around needle twice*, k3), 11 times.

Row 2 (Wrong Side): (K3, sl 1 with yarn in front, *letting extra wraps drop off needle*), 11 times, end k1.

On Row 1, you wrapped the yarn twice around the needle as you made a k1. 
On Row 2, you slip the first of those two wraps and let the second wrap drop. _This_ is what makes the columns of elongated stitches.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

lkimberly said:


> To "JillF - - re: Soft Pastel Knit Hat (By:Ann Regis
> for Red Heart) When you check out the pattern - - What
> is meant in "Row-2 (wrong side) by the directions saying -
> "letting extra "wraps" drop off needle. I, truly, do not
> ...


Hi Kimberly, I really don't know, I haven't made this one yet. I just saw it and thought it would be good to use small amounts. But I would just do as it says, wrap the yarn around twice without knitting and then on the next row, don't knit them, just let them drop. I'll start one and maybe we can figure it out. I'll get back to you.

Oh, thank you Jessica Jean, I didn't see that you had answered. I'll try it.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Fingerless mitts don't take much yarn


Here's one of a pair I'm throwing together. One's done, will do the other tomorrow while DH has chemo treatment. Once the pair is done, maybe a hat to match.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Here's one of a pair I'm throwing together. One's done, will do the other tomorrow while DH has chemo treatment.


Nice! I like the extra thickness at the wrists; helps keep the hands warm.


----------



## michele f white (Oct 18, 2014)

I can think of 2 ideas. #1 would be to hang the yarn from a tree for the birds. They like to make their nests out of the yarn because it is soft. Then you get to see pretty nests. #2 would be to yarn bomb your favorite tree. We have one in town and it is fun to see as we go through town. I know most people don't like yarn bomb saying it is a waste of yarn but it also is fun to see and if the yarn doesn't mean that much or isn't expensive then have fun.


----------



## mamavecchia (Nov 8, 2014)

check tour nursery schools and kindergartens. They often use these for some of their art projects.,,,


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

THANKS to ladies who answered my question re: the soft-pastel hat from "Red Heart". SO grateful for your help.
Happy Knitting to both of you - - Sincerely, lkimberly from
OHIO


----------



## cindyclark (Jul 25, 2013)

Yarn Bomb your favorite tree! It will be fun.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

i googled kas.org and got the korean astrology service ha ha ha ...dont think they do knitting patterns x


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I make mine into balls. Balls that are 3 inches or less are put in a fish bowl and kept next to my knitting chair. If I need some scrap yarn to hold stitches on a project these short ends are handy. I also use them when making toys. Small scraps can be used for ties, belts, hats, etc for the toys.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Why not combine the colors and continue with hats or mittens.
You could also knit some afghan squares in stripes or boxes and join them (There goes buying the main background color!), or even some pot holder mats. They always come in handy. Consider doing some small knitted boxes that can be used by a toddler as building boxes (Of course, we don't know who will have to pick them up!) Enjoy what you do!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Why not combine the colors and continue with hats or mittens.
> You could also knit some afghan squares in stripes or boxes and join them (There goes buying the main background color!), or even some pot holder mats. They always come in handy. Consider doing some small knitted boxes that can be used by a toddler as building boxes (Of course, we don't know who will have to pick them up!) Enjoy what you do!


Box, you said? I have a recipe for either a hat or a cube and it'll eat up leftovers, if you chose. See it at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-cap---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, Thanks so much for this pattern. The drawing is fine, and the directions clear. I have a baby Valentine niece coming next month. I might do this in white stockinette, if that would work (instead of garter), and embroider some red hearts (Swedish style) around the face. Again, thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

taborhills said:


> Jessica-Jean, Thanks so much for this pattern. The drawing is fine, and the directions clear. I have a baby Valentine niece coming next month. I might do this in white stockinette, if that would work (instead of garter), and embroider some red hearts (Swedish style) around the face. Again, thanks.


A previous discussion: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181961-2.html

Different way to do the central decrease: http://www.yarnspirations.com/cascading-colors-mitered-blanket.html I haven't tried it ... yet. 

This site claims to show how to do them in stockinette: http://www.ehow.com/how_5045455_knit-mitered-squares.html

I've got the Mitered Magic afghan in progress, and it has bands of eyelets-in-stockinette: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitered-magic

Because of the difference in height between garter stitch (square) and stockinette (shorter and wider, _despite_ appearances), I'm not sure how it would work to do a mitred square entirely in stockinette. I fear the result might be more lozenge-shaped than square. I have not attempted it ... yet.

I also haven't embroidered any knits. I haven't embroidered anything since my pre-teens.


----------



## camz1gma (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi! I bet you will receive LOTS of great ideas. The one I've chosen is the one I used when faced wi'sth the same happy dilemma. There is a book put out by American School of Needlework entitled: Knit Afghans of Many Colors.
There are 15 patterns for them. I chose "Rainbow Ladder". I'm an easy-to-intermediately skilled knitter. I was very pleased with the finished product. I believe I purchased the book at Joann's.


----------



## camz1gma (Oct 4, 2014)

Just had to compliment the picture you use as your avatar. I'm a big Downton Abbey fan, also.


----------



## camz1gma (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you for the link to the Helix hat. I'm going to use it right away!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

camz1gma said:


> Hi! I bet you will receive LOTS of great ideas. The one I've chosen is the one I used when faced with the same happy dilemma. There is a book put out by American School of Needlework entitled: Knit Afghans of Many Colors.
> There are 15 patterns for them. I chose "Rainbow Ladder". I'm an easy-to-intermediately skilled knitter. I was very pleased with the finished product. I believe I purchased the book at Joann's.


Link to booklet: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/american-school-of-needlework-1347-knit-afghans-of-many-colors

Link to Rainbow Ladder: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-ladder

I guess you haven't posted any of yours on Ravelry, or you haven't linked them to the pattern's page, since there's not a photo of it or any other knitter's projects.  Too bad. I would have been nice to see what it looks like.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Jessica-Jean:
"Because of the difference in height between garter stitch (square) and stockinette (shorter and wider, despite appearances), I'm not sure how it would work to do a mitred square entirely in stockinette. I fear the result might be more lozenge-shaped than square. I have not attempted it ... yet."

Thats what I was afraid of. Thanks for heading me off, JJ!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: Beware! Mitred squares are positively addictive! Don't say you weren't warned!! :twisted:


If only I'd known. Its too late now, this addiction really has me in it's grip, and you know what? It's great! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rainyday said:


> If only I'd known. Its too late now, this addiction really has me in it's grip, and you know what? It's great! :thumbup:


But ain't it a great addiction???! I've been making them for the last dozen or so years and have yet to find them boring. :twisted:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Another idea, if you like the "shabby chic look, I just made these placemats today. We were using kitchen towels folded in half.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Box, you said? I have a recipe for either a hat or a cube and it'll eat up leftovers, if you chose. See it at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-cap---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


Thanks for the info. I do have my own pattern, but I will check it.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Another idea, if you like the "shabby chic look, I just made these placemats today. We were using kitchen towels folded in half.


I love these placemats! Here are two scarves I've made from scraps, in a similar vein. The unplanned look of them (although there actually is a plan) is what I like most. Also, every yarn reminds me of the project it was originally used for. Side fringes were to avoid weaving in ends: I just tied them together at the color changes.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

mmccamant said:


> I love these placemats! Here are two scarves I've made from scraps, in a similar vein. The unplanned look of them (although there actually is a plan) is what I like most. Also, every yarn reminds me of the project it was originally used for. Side fringes were to avoid weaving in ends: I just tied them together at the color changes.


Love those scarves. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Very nice! A good suggestion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Another idea, if you like the "shabby chic" look, I just made these place-mats today. We were using kitchen towels folded in half.


Lovely place-mats!!



mmccamant said:


> ... Here are two scarves I've made from scraps, in a similar vein. The unplanned look of them (although there actually is a plan) is what I like most. Also, every yarn reminds me of the project it was originally used for. Side fringes were to avoid weaving in ends: I just tied them together at the color changes.


Pretty scarves!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In case anyone missed this post, have a look at an idea for the really short leftovers: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316163-1.html


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In case anyone missed this post, have a look at an idea for the really short leftovers: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316163-1.html


I did miss that one, thanks sooo much for posting it. Looks like you gave me my next project after I get two more placemats crocheted. I can go back to knitting for a while.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I tie my left over pieces together & make a yarn ball. I knit Prayer Shawls for charity with these yarn balls. I always get a nice surprise when the shawl is finished & I see the colorful shawl I have created.
DotS


----------



## BJP (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you seen the Tutti-Frutti crochet hat? Multi colored . Would work good for using up ends of yarn.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Make a log cabin afghan.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't care for the cowl done with the itty bitty ends but the hat is really cute.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318635-1.html#6848673
This is one place I would use magic knot and then leave the ends out, rather than a square knot.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't care for the cowl done with the itty bitty ends but the hat is really cute.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318635-1.html#6848673
> This is one place I would use magic knot and then leave the ends out, rather than a square knot.


Such a fringie/feathery cowl would NOT make me happy wound across my face in sub-zero temperatures. I can't even stand my own hair in my face! However, the hat's headband keeps the pesky ends _away_ from the face. 
Thanks for posting that link. I've added it to my to-do list.


----------



## Robin's Nest (Mar 20, 2015)

you could make doll clothes or barbie clothes, doll blankets


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Make a multi-colored floor mat; or do what Frogger suggested. Animal shelters would welcome some pet mats if you don't have a pet.


----------



## heatherdm (Feb 19, 2013)

I make "stress balls" for a hospital in Albany, NY - any color, any yarn. Patients use them until they (the balls), get dirty and then discard them. I found the pattern on the net - "Oh Balls", author M. Nishioka.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

heatherdm said:


> I make "stress balls" for a hospital in Albany, NY - any color, any yarn. Patients use them until they (the balls), get dirty and then discard them. I found the pattern on the net - "Oh Balls", author M. Nishioka.


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oh-balls

I don't understand why they get discard them instead of wash them.


----------



## heatherdm (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not sure! But it makes sense to me - I'll ask them next time I send a batch. I like it because I can use any yarn - I don't have to be concerned about machine wash and dry, as I do when I make items for newborns, etc.


----------

